# Discuss Cooking on Facebook!



## Janet H (Mar 21, 2011)

DiscussCooking has a new Facebok page! You can find the link to the new DC Page in the right column on the home page here at DC or just Discuss Cooking | Facebook.

Be sure to click on "like" to keep up with latest posts at facebook.  For facebook fans this is another great way to keep up to date and connect with DC friends.


----------



## Alix (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm already there!


----------



## taxlady (Mar 21, 2011)

I have "liked" it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 21, 2011)

Okay, I Liked it!  I'm off to my class and will look in later.


----------



## Alix (Mar 21, 2011)

Can't see all the people who "Like" it though.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 21, 2011)

I posted, do you want us to send Friend requests?


----------



## jacky77 (Mar 21, 2011)

ooh i'd rather be here than on facebook...


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't "Like" Facebook.

Just sayin'....


----------



## jacky77 (Mar 21, 2011)

hehe me neither.


----------



## Leolady (Mar 21, 2011)

me three!


----------



## taxlady (Mar 21, 2011)

If a lot of your friends are on Facebook, it's great for planning parties and other get togethers. Just don't forget the people who aren't on Facebook.


----------

